# Driving by campervan



## MarKus RoI (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi, I will drive from Cherbourg to Torrevieja by campervan next month. Any suggestions on where to stay, especially between Bourdeaux and Zaragoza, but all suggestions welcome


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I assume you intend stopping at or before Bordeaux. If so then turn east at Bordeaux heading towards Toulouse, this will take you on the Autoroute des deux mers for about half an hour. At Langon turn off the motorway and take the N234 and is the direct route down to Aire sur l'Adour and runs parallel to the motorway but is straight and free. At Aire go back on the motorway towards Pau (thus avoiding the worst bends). From Pau go down to Zaragossa via the Col de Somport. Total journey time in a car 6 hours or so, perhaps an hour longer in a big van, but our horses had no difficulty in a lorry when we took them down and back.
Motorway is chargeable in France but free, and much improved, in Spain.
You can stop a camper in almost all of the villages in France, you just take your pick. Look for aire de camping car signs. This one is at Langon 33 https://www.campingcardhotes.fr/aire-chateau-haut-peyrous-202. In Spain there are stopping areas a few kms down the road from the Tunel de Somport. Mainly on the left of the road. We regularly do the journey and stop at Zaragoza's camp site - really nice and the restaurant on site is reasonable. Once at Zaragoza we head to Valencia, Murcia etc. 

N.B. Do not overnight on any of the motorway stops as these get targeted by criminals.


----------



## MarKus RoI (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks a million ccm47, very useful answer. Are aire de camping car safe for night stay?


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have not heard of any major problems with the aires de camping cars in French towns or villages. Some are in really pleasant locations, others just outside the main drag of the town but are generally where they are overlooked by passing drivers or residents so that they are not isolated. Many are within easy walking distance of a general store, and restaurant though the link I gave you is for one at a wine chateau.


----------



## MarKus RoI (Jun 29, 2016)

Thank you, I'm happy to hear that.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

MarKus RoI said:


> Hi, I will drive from Cherbourg to Torrevieja by campervan next month. Any suggestions on where to stay, especially between Bourdeaux and Zaragoza, but all suggestions welcome


We stopped in Pau and then went over the Pyrenees! Yes in a camper van! lol

It was great if a little worrying as there was very little traffic.
Found my original post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n/742410-moving-spain-help-2.html#post7355737


----------



## Poloboy (Jun 30, 2015)

Would love to hear how your journey goes MarKus as it is something we plan to do in the future. Please keep us updated


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

A lot of people do this journey - there is loads of info on clubmotorhome about aires / area de servicio Aurocaravanas in both France and Spain. Happy travels


----------

